# Kinda a issue with new plow. What do you guys think I should do?



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey guys. Just bought a new xv2 8.5. Drove 2 hours to a dealer. Got home, had my brother install the new plow only to find out that they gave me mvp3 blade. It was in a Fisher crate with a Fisher part number. So now what? The only difference I see is the x bracing. Do I try to load the plow onto a trailer and drive up there with it to straighten it out or do I just keep the mvp3 blade?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Phone first, you'll always know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did we give you the matching truck side?

Love to see pics


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

dieselss;2007442 said:


> Phone first, you'll always know.


I'm calling as soon as they open today. I don't think it's unreasonable to ask them to bring me the right blade. What do you think? I'd have to take a day out of work to drive back up there, get someone to help me load it in my truck then unload the new one. We shall see what they say. Does this happen often?


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2007448 said:


> Did we give you the matching truck side?
> 
> Love to see pics


I have a mm2 head gear with a mvp3 blade


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

How do I upload pictures from my phone?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jonny72888;2007458 said:


> I have a mm2 head gear with a mvp3 blade


I think you just answered your own question ,kind of phone


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

So I had my guys put the plow together. When I came home from a job I saw this and was confused.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's the right plow just the wrong decals are on it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh wait I just seen the other picture, that's funny they put MVP3 wings on XV2 -


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would demand they ship you the new parts, why should you can can you lose money or time for somebody else's mistake.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2007463 said:


> Oh wait I just seen the other picture, that's funny they put MVP3 wings on XV2 -


Wonder if a guy named Bruce started the crate on day and Caitlyn finished it up the next......

It's pretty funny all the way around..... I hope my next Boss crate doesn't have a lawnmower in it.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;2007516 said:


> It's pretty funny all the way around..... I hope my next Boss crate doesn't have a lawnmower in it.....


You bought another blade ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2007521 said:


> You bought another blade ?


Nope, I still have 1 Meyer straight blade that work just fine and a spare one for parts. with the DXT V.


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

So update. 
Dealer is being super helpful. I should know next week what the end result is. Going much smoother than I thought.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonny72888;2007765 said:


> So update.
> Dealer is being super helpful. I should know next week what the end result is. Going much smoother than I thought.


The dealer should be kissing your ass along with Fisher/DD for pucking up.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

very interesting, waiting to see the outcome


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

It's been a couple months, any update? Curious what happens.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Who's your dealer? and i would keep the blade (if it cost more).


----------

